# New Stihls



## logcutter429 (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks for responding, the good thing about the change is you don't wear gas or oil no more when you forget to use the saw wrench to tighten, but i do get good life out of all my saws.


----------



## stihltech (Jun 23, 2002)

Good to hear you are concerned about the dirt getting in. To many saws in the shop with dirt in both tanks. It is called repeat business.


----------



## JimL (Jul 7, 2002)

On stihl gas and oil caps I dont use a wrench. Tighten by hand once tighten by hand forever, first time you use a saw wrench you have to continue using that wrench every time.


----------



## stihltech (Jul 7, 2002)

I never had a cap come off the was actually tightened by hand. I believe the ones that came of were never tightened, period. I have the oily pant leg to prove it.
Looks to me like the new cap needs a porous seal above the o-ring to keep the dirt out. Felt comes to mind.


----------



## logcutter429 (Aug 5, 2002)

*new stihls-for stihl tech*

This one is for you stihl tech that 460 we been talking about, well the carb. just went from 14500 to 12000 and stayed took it to the shop nothing he could do would help. had to have a new carb. is this whats to come, saw shop ciity?


----------



## stihltech (Aug 6, 2002)

*460*

Had to richen somewhere, could be a porous casting. Have not had a lot of carb problems, been able to solve all so far. Could just have been a bad one.


----------



## logcutter429 (Aug 6, 2002)

me neither on the carbs , had the guy at the saw shop bumfuzzeled too, wonder if it was'nt caused by all that trash?


----------



## stihltech (Aug 7, 2002)

*carb*

Dirt usually makes it go lean. Suppose it could plug an air passage. The filters we have now keep it pretty clean going in. Any junk in the inlet screen?


----------



## JimL (Aug 7, 2002)

I got a large pile of zama c1q carbs off new trimmers on my bench. Every ???? one of them is junk.

I usually just get a walbro and stick it on. I hate the new ones with a passion.


----------



## logcutter429 (Aug 8, 2002)

hey, i carry a spare air filter and change it out at dinner, don't know what happened, thought you could shed some light.


----------



## logcutter429 (Aug 8, 2002)

*nwe sthils*

When they ouit maken the zama for the 44s thats when ouit useing them they were the best out there at the time, thats for you jiml.


----------



## stihltech (Aug 8, 2002)

*dirt*

The dirt I am talking about comes in the fuel. Air filter dirt usually does not get inside the carb.
I have had some Zama welch plugs leak, I cured it with a new plug (I had a punch made to put them in.) Don't forget to remove them when rebuilding carb, dirt gets caught under there.

The only trouble I have with carbs is the old gas left in the trimmer over winter. I can't blame that on the carb. EVERY customer gets told to dump the gas out and run it dry at idle, this is the preferred method.

I am not having any more trouble with the Zama than with any other brand I use. Old fuel will do any of them in.


----------



## JimL (Aug 8, 2002)

I have more trouble with them mixing their gas at like 10 to 1 or reallllllly rich. That gums the things up it seems. 

When I do a carb kit I take out everything that can be taken out. Blow off all the big dirt, soak it good in carb cleaner, blow it off. Get some tinnny wire and fish it down all the little holes and passages. Soak it good in carb cleaner and blow it off. 

Put it all back together with the new stuff.

I have more trouble with zama carbs than any others. I don't know why but I just do.


----------



## stihltech (Aug 9, 2002)

*zama*

Could it be we are using a lot more of them now?
Which ones? The one, two, or three screw adjust?


----------



## JimL (Aug 10, 2002)

The one screw adjust with the left hand threads....


----------



## stihltech (Aug 11, 2002)

*1 screw*

Yes, not very forgiving of bad fuel. Only hope is I think it will be a thing of the past. New equipment has 3 screws again.


----------

